# Making your own seed mix -- what would you put in?



## jn04 (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm thinking about adding some dried bulk ingredients (eg from a grocery store) to a regular seed mix.

Inspired by a review on the Hagen Pigeon & Dove Seed on Amazon

"...take this feed and add (from the grocery store) barley, quinoa, split peas, lentils and other small dry items. I also add brown rice (my pigeon's favorite)"​ (and unpopped popcorn)

How does this sound? What would you add/remove? 
Also, any recommendations for vitamins/supplements? I wouldn't want to coat all the seeds with them, because he gets tired of the same flavor pretty fast.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon feed/seeds*



jn04 said:


> I'm thinking about adding some dried bulk ingredients (eg from a grocery store) to a regular seed mix.
> 
> Inspired by a review on the Hagen Pigeon & Dove Seed on Amazon
> 
> ...


yes I make up my own mixture of feed/seed,--red wheat,popcorn,milo,millet,green peas,maple peas,yellow peas,safflower,sunflower,austrian winter peas,canola oil-50#bag of fanciers choice ,-mixed with-35#wild bird seed,-cracked corn,milo,black sunflower,etc.--crushed granite/crushed oyster shell-powdered probotics..--sincerely james waller


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, I always add dry legumes to the pigeon/dove mix (BTW I always buy mixtures of different brands and mix them each other).Some of my birds really love mung beans, you could try them too.
I also add a mixture for canary containing dehydrated fruits (all my birds love it!). 

About vitamins you could look for a complete vitamins supplement (vitamins, trace elements and amino acids) like, just for example, Omni-Vit Oropharma Versele Laga. Don't forget that vit D3 is needed to absorb the calcium if your birds don't get direct sunlight. 

Have you ever tried pickstones? They are really healthy products, good source of calcium. There are different kinds of blocks: they contain minerals, insoluble grit (the small stones which help to grind up the seeds), oyster shells, clay, anise, etc. I always leave available a bowl containing crushed blocks and also the entire blocks (some of my birds love pecking at them). 

Twice a week I give to my birds ACV water: ACV acidifies the contents in crop and discourages the multiplication of some bad bacteria; helps with digestion; etc. 

Don't forget to look for probiotics.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

jn04 said:


> I'm thinking about adding some dried bulk ingredients (eg from a grocery store) to a regular seed mix.
> 
> Inspired by a review on the Hagen Pigeon & Dove Seed on Amazon
> 
> ...


A good way to make sure they eat their coated legumes,seeds and grains is to not over feed, give each day what he will eat in one day, start with a fourth cup, subtract or add. At the end of each day only a few leftover seeds should be left. If he does not consume much still take up any leftover seed in the evening every day.


----------

